# Breast-feed law ready for gov OK



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A bill giving nursing moms legal rights to breast-feed in public is on Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s desk.
The bill bars people from banning or harassing women who nurse in stores, restaurants, parks or other public locations. Massachusetts is one of three states without a law that protects or promotes the breast-feeding of children in public. Under current law, women who breast-feed in public can be prosecuted for indecent exposure or lewd conduct.

http://bostonherald.com/news/regional/view/2009_01_01_Breast-feed_law_ready_for_gov_OK/


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I must first stipulate that I'm not a chick, but if private businesses wants to prevent this in their establishment, it shouldn't be legislated. Use one of them bullhorn pumps before you leave the house. That said, prosecution for feeding in public areas is simply ludacris...as long as the child isn't more than 2 years old (and even that's pushing it) like those kids on Dr. Phil.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You try pumping on command!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Breast feeding also promotes bonding between mother and child.....Some women don't like pumping.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

kttref said:


> You try pumping on command!


Exactly! It's not like turning on a faucet!

I agree that it's innapropriate for women to be sitting there with their boobs hanging out in full view while breastfeeding, but if the baby and breast are covered why should that mother and child then have to go sit in a nasty stinky bathroom to do their thing??

People need to lighten up and deal with the fact that some women like the fact that their babies are getting the natural carbs, protiens and minerals from breast milk. Never mind the cholostrum that is initially produced after the baby is born that helps protect the baby by coating the gastrointestinal tract until their own immune system kicks in. 
And then there's the bonding effect that is involved. Granted you can get that by bottle feeding, but for a woman there is nothing like it.

I LOVED breastfeeding my children, and basically did so everywhere I went. But I was also respectful of the people around me and made sure I (and the baby) was well covered by a blanket.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Never mind the cholostrum that is initially produced after the baby is born that helps protect the baby by coating the gastrointestinal tract until their own immune system kicks in.


Or before birth...been having that shit come out for like 2 months. Apparently it's normal  and oh so pretty (odd) looking...I'm so not used to stuff coming out my boobs.

But yeah, there are enough breastfeeding covers that it is still possible to do without being tasteless! One of the biggest parts (from what I've been told) is good eye contact, these examples below give just that...without giving away too much and being seen as rude or inappropriate (I think):


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

And, on top of privacy, they are very stylish as well.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Those are very pretty. I use to keep a blanket with me all the time, stuck it in my diaper bag, when I went out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

The majority want to smoke pot. Many want the right for two men to do the butt thing on public land & rest areas. Same sex marriage is ok. But if a women wants to do something natural like breastfeeding (discreetly), it is an offense to the world. Go figure?


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

- hmm. I find these a bit odd looking - like wearing a picnic table-cloth? I think that would draw more attention than just a little hike of the shirt and a burp cloth thrown on ... and really - people don't notice like all the hype may say. Everyone's doing there own thing out there ....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This could be filed under the stupid commercial and daily peeves ..try one of the snuggies...


----------

